# 2021 Secret Santa Photos.



## Phil Pascoe (22 Dec 2021)

I'll start the thread in case anyone needs to start early. Keep this thread for photos only for future search purposes, please, you can always post them in the original thread as well for a bit of chat. It'll save people wading through loads of pages in the future when they only wish to look at the pictures.


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2021)

I got a awesome paper craft humming bird (very similar to those my wife and I saw out of our room window on honeymoon in Peru!).

Some amazing skill in making this and presented in a fantastic turned base / glass dome.





Thank you S/Santa!!!


----------



## scooby (25 Dec 2021)

SVB..I love that, what a fantastic gift


----------



## scooby (25 Dec 2021)

Wow…I’m genuinely thrilled with my gift(s). 2 very decently sized blanks (yew and maple), a great palm/butt chisel and a great screwdriver. The handles are fantastic. They will be used and cherished.
The note/card was very heart warming and much appreciated. A very big thank you to whoever took the time and effort to make these wonderful gifts.


----------



## Adam W. (25 Dec 2021)

A lovely pencil case with some nifty detailing, thank you.


----------



## bp122 (25 Dec 2021)

Thank you, Santa!

I got a lovely turned pencil case with some carpenter's pencils and a diamond hone, which will come in very handy.

*Attachments*




20211225_112019.jpg
55.7 KBViews: 0



20211225_112033.jpg
85.1 KBViews: 0



20211225_112014.jpg
158.9 KBViews: 0


----------



## bobblezard (25 Dec 2021)

I am also quite taken back by my gifts. Not only did I get some amazing things but Santa seemed to know what gaps I have in my armoury!? 
A nifty depth/protrusion gauge.
A round skew with a purple heart handle (I think)
And a set of burning wires with pink ivory toggles - great!
Thanks so much Santa, and again to Phil for herding us all.


----------



## Rodpr (25 Dec 2021)

I am delighted with my pair of round skews with lovely patinated handles


----------



## Hallelujahal (25 Dec 2021)

A fabulous tape dispenser- many thanks to Secret Santa!


----------



## jcassidy (25 Dec 2021)

Thanks very much for the delightful turned tree decorations! These are definitely staying in the display cabinet when the Christmas stuff is put away. 

Happy Christmas and great New Year to all!


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Dec 2021)

A huge huge huge thankyou to my SS, I absolutely love my gifts


----------



## akirk (25 Dec 2021)

My secret Santa got me perfectly!
Honey - which I love beyond anythhhing else I eat! And beeswax sticks for polishing - so happy!


----------



## stuckinthemud (25 Dec 2021)

Beautiful carved oak acanthus bracket. Many hours work gone into this one. Oak is not the easiest to work with.









Big big thankyou to my SS, its the perfect choice for me


----------



## Chunkytfg (25 Dec 2021)

My SS made me a gorgeous router plane. Absolutely love it and will come in very handy as I don’t own a flat top blade for my saw 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## gog64 (25 Dec 2021)

Thank you SS for a very thoughtful and personalised present! It’s a clipboard for workshop notes and a Christmas tree ornament.

Merry Christmas all and best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## Lefley (25 Dec 2021)

Wow, this secret Santa really knows me. I hit the jackpot. Firstly I am a carpenter but have my red seal chef papers. And I receive a set of recipes for different types of sausages. No more buying banger sausages at no frills in Canada. I can make a real authentic bangers. yesterday when at grocery store they had pork shoulders on sale. A picture of my meat grinder!

secondly whoever sent me this has some incredible talents. The certificate is ingenious.
The pen box is gorgeous, the engraving is beautiful, and the pen is extraordinary. Now, I’m going to have to put a lock on my limited collection of wood art, or my wife is going to take this when I’m not looking. Incredible work!!! I don’t even want to open the rest of my presents. I’m happy!!!


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2021)

Vintage loot haul. Thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2021)

I got a very nicely carved figure, some dividers and a nice piece of burled wood and accompanying letter, thankyou very much Santa.


----------



## baldkev (25 Dec 2021)

Excellent work guys and girl!


----------



## bobblezard (25 Dec 2021)

Hallelujahal said:


> A fabulous tape dispenser- many thanks to Secret Santa!


That's great! I've spent the last few weeks thinking I need something old school like that and made out of beautiful wood like that is many times better. I'll add that to my to do list


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2021)

Here is my present, a really nicely made tissue box, with a really lovely piece of wood for the top. Thank you SS


----------



## m.webb63 (25 Dec 2021)

I want to give heartfelt thanks to my SS, who has made possibly the nicest fly box I've ever seen. It's a truly unique design and already has been put to use holding a few new flies. I'm blown away by it. And the bottle of whiskey was the cherry on top of the cake. Thanks again, and to all that took part!


----------



## BEE13 (25 Dec 2021)

Loads of thanks to my Secret Santa. What a lot of goodies just suitable for me!
A hand turned Christmas tree bauble
A hand turned carving mallet
An electronic pocket level (which will be really useful for my boatbuilding)
A book on making woodworking jigs
A book on landscape photography 
A cycling water bottle
Wow, what a lot and some good skills too in the handmade items.
I'll look at them properly when the granddaughters let me!


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2021)

Great to see so many interesting and varied gifts, really good show, well done everyone for all the hard work and effort.

Thank you Santa for my excellent, very well made and useful gift, a pair of bench pups and dogs. I look forward to putting these to good use.



Thanks again to Phil for organising this great annual event, really good fun and a showcase for members talents and kindness.

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Tony.


----------



## HamsterJam (25 Dec 2021)

Thank you for my wooden puzzle and some sustenance to keep me going while I try to solve it Santa…






Cracking job


----------



## jonn (26 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'll start the thread in case anyone needs to start early. Keep this thread for photos only for future search purposes, please, you can always post them in the original thread as well for a bit of chat. It'll save people wading through loads of pages in the future when they only wish to look at the pictures.


And here's why Santa didn't make it to everyone this year, - Norwegian wind turbines:



Don't expect too much in 2022. Happy New Year!


----------



## Linus (26 Dec 2021)

My secret Santa has set me a task for the New Year. Lovely pieces of Padauk and Panga Panga to turn into masterpieces (cough, splutter). I'll try to do them justice. Also a beautifully made dough knife for my bread. Thank you secret Santa and once again well done Phil for all the skilful organisation


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Dec 2021)

A lovely little 077A

Thank you! I know who you are, obviously.


----------



## Garno (26 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Thank you! I know who you are, obviously.



Er How???


----------



## Krisskross (26 Dec 2021)

Look at the beautiful Secret Santa gifts, how beautiful are these. I have been truly spoilt.
The note / drawing / draft books are beautiful, the paper weight, the texture, they even have page contents, which is fab when you want to find a certain page you have designed your next masterpiece - and pages have feint dotted pages so you can draw straight lines. 
The beautiful pen set and elegant gift/storage box - English Burr Elm (stabilised)
Elegant Wine Stopper - Apple 
Awe inspiring turned bowl - Walnut 

Thank you again Secret Santa 

I have been looking at all the posts and i can only say wow - they are all great gifts everyone has received.
You are all very talented and obviously love your hobby.
Wishing you all a safe and Happy New Year


----------



## GregW (26 Dec 2021)

Fantastic


----------



## Garno (27 Dec 2021)

Sorry for the delay in posting the awesome gifts I received from my not so Secret Santa. He is not so secret as we both had to fill out custom declarations, Phil had asked if we were ok with sending parcels abroad, anyway I digress.
Thank you ever so much my not so secret Santa the gifts are amazing,
I got a turned box, an immense amount of skill would have gone into making it, 
3 large Cedar burl blanks and one extra large yellow Cedar stabilised burl blank
I will be saving all the blanks for pens that will be kept in my own private collection, at least 1 will be turned into a fountain pen.
2 woodworkers pen kits with spare tubes and some good quality spare lead refills
2 bottles of genuine Canadian maple syrup. In all my years I have never had or tasted maple syrup so I will baste the next ham I get with it.
Finally I got something that money can't buy, a new Canadian friend.


----------



## Adam W. (27 Dec 2021)

Go Canada, that's amazing!


----------



## scooby (27 Dec 2021)

That box is seriously nice!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2021)

Yes. It is.


----------



## Linus (27 Dec 2021)

Intriguing box design.


----------



## Garno (28 Dec 2021)

Fully agree, the box both looks and feels amazing.
It will have a forever place on show in our living room and be permanently on show.


----------



## Lefley (28 Dec 2021)

Garno said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting the awesome gifts I received from my not so Secret Santa. He is not so secret as we both had to fill out custom declarations, Phil had asked if we were ok with sending parcels abroad, anyway I digress.
> Thank you ever so much my not so secret Santa the gifts are amazing,
> I got a turned box, an immense amount of skill would have gone into making it,
> 3 large Cedar burl blanks and one extra large yellow Cedar stabilised burl blank
> ...


wow, I’m totally humbled by your comment, Gary. I too have gained a new friend! As per the box I was trying to make a Jakob Weisflog box 
( woodturner from Germany). You have given me some amazing ideas. I’m going to make some new ones with multiple boxes that all rotate open around the other box. 
Here. is the inspiration I took the box from.


----------



## Garno (28 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> wow, I’m totally humbled by your comment, Gary. I too have gained a new friend! As per the box I was trying to make a Jakob Weisflog box
> ( woodturner from Germany). You have given me some amazing ideas. I’m going to make some new ones with multiple boxes that all rotate open around the other box.
> Here. is the inspiration I took the box from.



I have never seen anything like the box you kindly sent to me, and to my eye it is perfect.
I have put the lid on the correct way now after your message, Only 2 ways to put a lid on, the right way and the wrong way, trust me to pick the second option 
I am very keen to see your new ideas actually come to fruition and can say if they are anything like the quality of the one sent to me then I am sure they will be a great success and popular on these forums. They will be known as the Lefley boxes


----------



## Adam W. (28 Dec 2021)

That's exceptional, can I have Canada next year ? :winky:


----------



## Garno (28 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> That's exceptional, can I have Canada next year ? :winky:



Regardless if I get asked again or not to send to Canada I will be sending a gift out there  

Due to the overall success of this years SS I think a few people will be more than happy to post abroad next year. Of course if no one wants to I will jump at the chance


----------



## Stigmorgan (28 Dec 2021)

I think there's gonna be a very very long line of people wanting to be paired with Canada


----------



## southendwoodworker (29 Dec 2021)

Thank you to 'you know who' who sent me the below secret santa gift of a beautifully made screwdriver and bits. The photo does not do it justice - it is awesome!!!!!

This is the nicest tool I own - thank you


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Dec 2021)

Sharpened, set and added to the saw corner! Thanks again my not so secret Santa.

Fitz.


----------



## Adam W. (30 Dec 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Lefley (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New Year to all!
and again thanks for allowing me to participate in Secret Santa. I had a blast and got a couple of new friends! A perfect start to a new year!

headin* to work, it’s dark and snowy, 6:43 am. Let me just check the Celsius thermometer.


----------



## Stigmorgan (31 Dec 2021)

T


Lefley said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> and again thanks for allowing me to participate in Secret Santa. I had a blast and got a couple of new friends! A perfect start to a new year!
> 
> headin* to work, it’s dark and snowy, 6:43 am. Let me just check the Celsius thermometer.


The UK would grind to a complete halt at even half of that


----------



## Garno (31 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> T
> 
> The UK would grind to a complete halt at even half of that



I'd be tempted to wear gloves


----------



## Droogs (31 Dec 2021)

I'd be tempted to wear pants


----------



## baldkev (31 Dec 2021)

Looking at your screenshot, Its making me cold just thinking about it!

Interestingly i just went on the bbc weather app.....

 this has got to be the warmest winter yet


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Dec 2021)

"Keep this thread for photos only for future search purposes, please, you can always post them in the original thread as well for a bit of chat."

Well, it was worth a try, I suppose.


----------



## Adam W. (31 Dec 2021)

You forgot the herding cats bit, didn't you ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Dec 2021)

Yup.


----------



## baldkev (1 Jan 2022)

I guess in a week or so, we can selectively delete the unwanted posts ( like this one  )


----------



## Lefley (1 Jan 2022)




----------



## Boozer (5 Jan 2022)

My gift just arrived, thanks secret Santa. I'll make sure to use it as often as possible.


----------



## scooby (13 Jan 2022)

Did we get to see everyone’s gifts?
Well done everyone who participated.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jan 2022)

I hope so. I haven't checked. I've done my bit.


----------



## Droogs (14 Jan 2022)

I'll put mine up once it's here (useless RM)


----------



## Stigmorgan (14 Jan 2022)

28 s/s gifts posted, will be 29 once @Droogs shows his when it arrives


----------



## Garno (14 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I hope so. I haven't checked. I've done my bit.



You can sit back and relax for 9 months until the planning starts for the next one


----------



## Stigmorgan (14 Jan 2022)

Garno said:


> You can sit back and relax for 9 months until the planning starts for the next one


Not to mention all the bribes to be paired with @Lefley


----------



## Adam W. (14 Jan 2022)

Yebbut, there's a queue....Just remember that.


----------



## Garno (14 Jan 2022)

I am off the list for possible SS with @Lefley as I will be sending him something anyway


----------



## Droogs (14 Jan 2022)

You can still be on the list @Garno, he wont know it was you if you don't sign it


----------

